# Throttle question for Alltrax



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

Yup! It sure is that simple. As long as the controller is programmed for one of those pots. Most are. I use one. Simple and sweet.

Pete


----------



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

pitts12driver,

Another interesting point on Alltax throttle controls.

Terminal 4 which is marked 1/2 speed reverse is kind of a neat thing to use on a small light vehicle. It should be noted you don't have to be in reverse to use it.

As it was probably ment to be used, on a cart that was electrically reversed, whenever the vehicle was put in reverse power to the motor was cut in half which made the vehicle much easier/safer to manuver.

In the case of a go-kart or in my case a small garden tractor it allows you to manuver in tight places without the abruptness that comes with instant torque.

Another use is a Kiddie switch. As my tractor is set up right now it will turn itself over, even in high gear, if you mash the throttle.  With the half speed function turned on, you can feel a lot better about letting someone young or new try out the vehicle.

Just power terminal 4 with pack voltage through a switch

Simple

Sweet


----------

